

Ask HN: Is MEDIUM down - amitagarwalx

unable to access https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F; since past few weeks - is something wrong?
======
wesleyac
A bit late to the game, but:
[http://www.isup.me/medium.com/](http://www.isup.me/medium.com/)

------
jaachan
[http://isup.me/medium.com](http://isup.me/medium.com)

~~~
amitagarwalx
still returns ERR_NPN_NEGOTIATION_FAILED

------
grinnick
Works fine for me and has done every time I've tried to access it over the
past few weeks.

~~~
amitagarwalx
it still returns ERR_NPN_NEGOTIATION_FAILED

------
amitagarwalx
it still returns "ERR_NPN_NEGOTIATION_FAILED"

